# The Dow's Phoney New High



## wayneL (7 October 2006)

Yikes!



			
				Aaron Levenstein said:
			
		

> "Statistics are like bikinis. What they reveal is suggestive, but what they conceal is vital."



Some excellent analysis regarding the new dow highs. Check it out:

http://www.bullnotbull.com/archive/stocks-6.html



> SNIP:
> ....But look beyond the headlines, and you see a different story. *While the Dow hit a new high today, not a single of its component stocks did. *Interesting, isn't it? The index is at a *new all time high, but 70% of its components are down 20% or more!*
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average is composed of 30 stocks. Of these, fully one third of them - 10 stocks - posted their all time highs last century: Coca Cola (KO) and Dupont (DD) in 1998; and McDonalds (MCD), Walmart (WMT), Honeywell (HON), IBM (IBM), Pfizer (PFE), Verizon (VZ), AT&T (T), and Microsoft (MSFT) back in 1999 - seven years ago. Ten stocks made their all-time highs in 2000: Citicorp ( C), JP Morgan (JPM), Walt Disney (DIS), American International Group (AIG), General Electric (GE), Hewlitt Packard (HPQ), Home Depot (HD), Merck (MRK), General Motors (GM), and Intel (INTC).
> ...


----------



## wayneL (7 October 2006)

*Re: The Dow's Pnoney New High*

Phoney New High Part II


----------



## Realist (7 October 2006)

*Re: The Dow's Pnoney New High*

Well that is enough evidence for me.   : 

On Monday it'll be BUY BUY BUY!!!


----------

